# Bathing sand



## Lillysand charliesmum (Jul 11, 2021)

Can someone please recommend a bathing sand other than tiny friends for my hamster please?


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

I'm not massively knowledgable on hamster sands, but I gathered some info you could find useful.

On the _Happy Paws Hamster_ site, it states:


> Plain reptile *sand*, without added calcium or dyes, is perfectly *safe for hamsters*. It can be found in the reptile section of most pet stores or on Amazon. We recommend Reptisand Desert White *sand* because we think it's the safest.


On _Victoria Raechel's_ video on Hamster sand, she states a few different options for safe sand, and to summarise, she suggests the following:


> - Children's play sand from any local hardware store (make sure to *sift it*)
> - Reptile Sand (Ensure it is *natural*, with *no added minerals, calcium, or dye*)
> - Chinchilla Sand (Ensure it *isn't dusty by reviewing different types*. The *Kaytee Chinchilla Sand is dusty* and should be *avoided*.)


In addition, I found this great video by Hazelnut Art and they go into great depth in regards to safe hamster sand.


----------



## Stephanie Wood (Jul 24, 2021)

Lillysand charliesmum said:


> Can someone please recommend a bathing sand other than tiny friends for my hamster please?


Reptile sand is best. Make sure its natural dont by ones that have been colour dyed or contain added calcium. This ones the one i use and is recommended. Sold at pets at home


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

[email protected] chinchilla dust is actually sand and more coarse than tiny friends. Is there a reason why you won't use it? They need a slight dust element to it to absorb the oils. Personally I mix tiny friends with the reptile sand Stephanie has posted above.


----------

